
South Park Sums Up Most Web Startups - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pe6kGJDGctU
======
snprbob86
As funny and cleverly satirical as South Park is, I don't think this belongs
on HN.

~~~
zepolen
You must admit, this scene is a lot more on topic than a lot of other
submissions.

------
Rawsock
That's the old Web 1.0 startup scheme. Web 2.0 changed phase 2 from "?" to
"Banner ads/Get bought by Google".

~~~
jrockway
And Phase 3 has been removed. "Agile" teaches us to simplify, after all.

------
joechung
Does this predate the Slashdot meme?

~~~
alaskamiller
This is where the Slashdot meme came from.

------
nopassrecover
Oldie but a goodie. What's impressive is that '?' often works itself out.

~~~
daeken
In visible cases, yes, it often does, but that's because they already have
mindshare and often users who are invested in the service. However, this
ignores the other 99% of startups with no business model, who silently fail.

